

Think this is the world's cheapest 3G tablet - bensillis
http://blog.vodafone.co.uk/2012/11/16/meet-the-vodafone-smart-tab-ii-the-perfect-partner-for-your-mobile-life/

======
josteink
I always found it interesting to see how carriers attempt to take existing
products from other (well known) vendors and market them as their own.

So this is not a _Lenovo_ tablet, despite saying so on the back. It's the
Vodaphone Smart Tab II.

I would _never_ consider buying electronic gadgets from a company which has no
track-record making them, like a cellphone network operator. I want stuff made
by Samsung, Asus, etc. People I know have made hardware I like in the past.

Why do carriers persist with this meaningless rebranding? Am I the weird one
here?

------
thedrbrian
So why do I buy this over say an iPad mini 3G?

------
jamesjbell
And this is on HN...why?

~~~
philtar
That, and this isn't even the cheapest 3G tablet.

------
Toshio
We are never going to know the tablet's honest-to-goodness price point since
it will never be sold without a data plan, so qualifiers such as "cheapest"
don't apply.

Does anyone know how much a similar, not-rebadged tablet costs in a Lenovo
store?

